# LGD eating mineral block. What to do?



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We bought a new mineral block for the goats and our Great Pyrenees is eating off huge chunks of it! Is it ok that she has this? I just don't want her getting sick!!! Should I take it away from them tonight?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The indirect answer to your question is loose minerals are much better, have more in them, & are easier to consume. Inotherwords they will get more from loose than the block.
So yes, take it away.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

We give them loose mineral also. Can the dog have it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe do a research on the internet. I would suspect that all that molasses wouldn't be good.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Did a little research... Could it be she doesn't have a diet with good nutrition? We have her on cheap dog food right now but we are mixing it in with a better brand. Do you think once she gets on a healthier diet she will stop eating the block?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet it is the cheap dog food.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok. Once we get her on the new food we will put the block back out. Glad we've got the problem solved!


----------

